# Still Advocating Linden Method



## fuxxors500 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not giving up. And believe me this is for your benefit not mine. I had a post awhile back that was really arrogant and aggressive and I apologize for that. Not the best way to convince people of anything. I sincerely do want to help anyone who has this problem. I could just as easily just walk away forever, but I can't stand the thought of anyone wallowing around not knowing how to help with this condition.

But anyways, I am going to elaborate on this whole deal.

Depersonalization/Derealization is not an illness. It is not a sickness. It is not a germ, it is not an imbalance of chemicals in the brain. It is not a foreign entity that infects you.

YOU are causing it. Every bit of it. 100% of Depersonalization/Derealization is perpetuated by you and you alone. This sounds awful of course. "What the fuck are you talking about? Why the fuck would I WANT to keep this around?" But I'll explain.

Depersonalization/Derealization is simply put: oversensitive nerves. That's really all it is, your nerves are just super-wired. Why? Anxiety. Depersonalization/Derealization is an anxiety byproduct and nothing else.

Why does it perpetuate and drive you mad? Well that's the nature of an anxiety disorder. The anxiety response is when your subconscious (the amygdala regulates subconscious emotional response and emotional memory) thinks there is danger and releases extra adrenaline and such to produce all those horrible anxiety symptoms. What we do, as conscious thinkers, is interpret these symptoms as dangerous and terrible. They are in fact pointless feelings. They can't actually change anything about you. You can still breathe normally, your memory isn't actually affected (it just seems that way because you are always paying attention to this symptom and nothing else). So, these symptoms terrify us, and thus send more negative anxious patterns into the subconscious. The amygdala records these patterns, sends out more anxiety symptoms, and the cycle continues.

The way out? Well you have to reset the amygdala. Record a new set of behavioral patterns. You do that by complete and utter diversion from any anxiety symptoms. (I'm just kind of repeating myself from last post here but this is the key right here). By diverting your conscious mind (completely, like there is nothing else in the world but what you are concentrating on. And I know it seems impossible at first but if you keep trying it becomes very very easy, and eventually effortless, and eventually just your normal brain function) It does not happen overnight. You have spent a long time and lots of energy putting all this negative thought into your subconscious. However, it can go very quickly if you understand and follow the rules all day. You get out how much you put in.

I recommend something where you are actually engaged in it, not just TV or movies. Something where your mind can't wander at all.

Every aspect of Depersonaliztion/Derealization - every single fear,doubt,obsession about reality and yourself is complete bullshit. The feelings of unreality are simply oversensitive nerves, and if there is no anxiety, the nerves act normally and you will feel completely normal, regardless of what normal is for you. You are real. Everything is real. There is no screen between you and the world.

So most of you shit on Charles Linden for sounding annoying and I see lots of feedback equating positive constructive thinking to naive idiocy. And yeah, positive, happy people seem annoying/taunting when you are in a rut. Well....you are going to have to make a choice at some point in your condition. Do I want to continue being miserable or do I actually want to get rid of this and be happy? I'll let you guess what attitude you have to achieve the later. (I'll give you a hint, it's not the sarcastic, cynical one)

The only negative reviews I have ever seen of the Linden Method are people who simply did not get it. Who still just don't understand. The success rate is theoretically 100% because it's science. It's nobodies opinion, no new age crap. It's based on how your brain works, and you can't argue with that. You don't even have to associate Charles Linden with it. He didn't invent how the brain works, he just discovered the layout for completely eliminating anxiety and put it in book form.

Don't take benzodiazopines. don't even touch them. I am flabbergasted by people who blame this on smoking weed, curse the drug like it has ruined their lives, then readily pop dangerous benzos all day long. Weed is harmless. Benzos are absolutely terrible for you. They are addictive, simply mask anxiety, and the withdrawals cause more anxiety than ever before.

Chamomile tea is great. Exercise is great. Yoga, meditation, diet. Those should be your "meds". They can help with the process, but the key element is retraining your subconscious by constantly distracting yourself COMPLETELY. Like you don't even exist and you can't think about anything else or how your feeling or anything like that.

(I can't post hyperlinks, so download the method from pirate bay. utorrent is the torrent program I use. just google it to get it.)

good luck. Remember: depersonalization is not an illness. it is caused by anxiety. the anxiety is meaningless and can be taken away by constant diversion until the amygdala calms down.


----------



## Who_Am_I (May 19, 2009)

Yo Mr Linden (yea we all know it's you or one of his coworkers), we don't give a fuck?
I bought your method at the START of this, did it work? fuck no, I'm worse than ever.
Sorry, anyone thinking about buying this: DON'T!
Read wikipedia on anxiety attacks, and you got his whole book.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I doubt Mr. Linden or any of his associates would be advocating downloading their product illegally. Or maybe that's what they want us to think. Hmm, I'm confused now.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

... why are you guys acting this way?

Every single thing I see here in this post not only checks out with my experience and knowledge so far in understanding DP/DR (THAT I LEARNED THE HARD WAY), but it answers questions (The benzo's being one of my questions) that I'm glad I no longer have to learn the hard way. I'm going to pretty much stop the benzo's except before bed. I understand this is a psychological issue, and was using the benzo's when my anxiety hit its peak to make it easier to try to relax and focus on the here and now. I can't catch myself in my sleep though. My dreams are just my mind drifting off and continuously covering the same sensitive topics that make me nervous over and over and over. I wake up far from rested, extremely anxious, and already obsessively covering the sensitive topics that my dreams already covered.

What are Linden's/your thoughts on that? I'm willing to take anyone's advice, I know how to filter out the bullshit/misleading advice, and would really appreciate any attempt .

The specific thing that I really really appreciate him talking about is distracting yourself from your wandering mind. Stay the fuck away from your computer screen for a while, and focus on catching yourself when you begin drifting off into your thoughts. Its too easy to slip back into old habits, so I really encourage you guys to take this advice seriously. I'm going to be working at a nature summer camp all summer and as long as I keep trying to change my fundamental thought patterns, I should be able to improve or fix my deep-seeded issues and habits in that environment.

Edit: oh, and you can't really dismiss the fact that like 85-95% of people with DP/DR had it triggered by a hallucinogenic drug. There's a consistency there that needs to be acknowledged as significant and fit into any 'theory' of understanding DP/DR. I'm not sure whether your dismissing this consistency altogether as coincidence or insignificant or if your simply saying that weed can't cause permanent damage to the brain in the form of DP/DR.

I downloaded the 'Linden Method' audiobook in like a minute or two. I'll post later once I've heard it and judged it for myself.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> Weed is harmless.


Why would you put this on a site where so many people have got dp/dr from smoking? Are you mentally retarded? There is no doubt weed is harmful, it will trigger anxiety in a lot of people, for one thing.

Linden Method is great if it's the first thing you've ever come across about anxiety. Most people with anxiety will however already have tried everything he suggest you do; and personally I find it hard to take advice from someone saying he has experienced dp, and quote; "found the experience interesting".
Part of the deal is also supposed to be 24-hour support from his staff, which is absolutely bullshit. I never got any replies at all, and God knows I've tried.

Benzodiazepine is a drug that saves lives, something Charlie himself knows, having taken them for years and years. What he didn't get was that you're supposed to do it for a limited time and on a steady dose, at the same time time getting the appropriate anxiety treatment.

By all means, try the Linden Method, it has some good points, but I personally would save my money, there are so many much cheaper door-stoppers out there.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Linden Method did not help me, not to say it can't help others.

I also have not gotten any replies after asking for my "guaranteed" refund.

PS: I find his voice very irritating to listen to for long periods of time. :evil:


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I agree with some of what you say, but you still come off as way too aggressive and certain things you say (such as the weed and benzo thing) are just bizarre.

Regardless, you are not far off in the ideas about how to fix DP/DR. Problem is they are not rocket science, nor are they taught only by Charles Linden. I don't think anyone needs to read the Linden method - they can come here and read the reports of people getting better. Learn that you need to focus outwards and away from the self, break the cycle of anxiety, distract and accept, etc.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

I still think that those visualization cd's are Charles Linden trying to infiltrate your soul and make you do naughty, kinky, and unnatural things to your own body and the bodies of people in nursing homes. Just my personal opinion. :shock:


----------

